# How to see all computers that have been connected to the domain server on server 2003



## dalwnt (Dec 20, 2011)

I knew a command on run which gave me a biiig list of all and many computers that were many years ago connected to ur domain it was like a cache but i forgot the command can anyone tell me? Im uging windows server 2003


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,

Do you mean 'net view /cache'?


Dave


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Also you can go into DHCP on the server if you are running DHCP on the DC and under Scope look at address leases, right click on address leases and refresh and it will give you the list of devices that connected with their IP addresses


----------

